# Worked hard for these lil fellers



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The fishing was tougher than in weekends past in WV for me. I hiked in a little farther than in the past and found some better fishing, though. It's amazing the kind of water some of those trout can and will use to hide in. I caught some small trout in holes maybe 3 times the size of a basketball where there was a simple depression in the stream, other fish I caught in the obvious locations. I didn't catch anything real big, I did see a big rainbow that I accidentally spooked when I rolled her younger sister on a dry fly right beside her. The bigger fish would have pushed 15-16" for sure, a heavyweight for a small creek. A few seconds after I rolled the smaller fish, the big one came blitzing down the stream, almost to my feet, saw me and high-finned it for the nearest big boulder to hide under.

And Flyfish Dog, since I'm sure you'll see this, I stopped at Wheelers for the first time In Elkins on the way down Saturday...I wasn't impressed! They had very little in the way of fly tackle/gear, and their flies were OK-looking and $2each.

Here are a few pics from the weekend:


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

You did good but I wouldn't call it slow weekend though.Did well on the Elk without wading and got one big bow pushing 21 inches on a new pattern I experimented with, #20 partridge UnUsual emerger softhackle. Wheelers is just like what you said so I knew you wouldn't be surprised. If you really want patterns that work for specific streams on your next time down this way, PM me for my number since you going right by me anyways. I can also put you into some nice streams nearby that you wouldn't have thought of.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun even if they weren't huge. 

I've been trying to figure out how to make a miniature replica of my hand to use in pictures for days when the big ones are scarce.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

No need to do that! I take a bad day of fishing as a learning experience and enjoy it! It's not always about the fish, look around and you could be very surprised that you may pick up on something to make catching better.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice trout! I am jealous! I wanna catch me some of those brookies


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

They are gorgeous fish, that is for sure. Next time I go down I am going to fish a different watershed entirely. I'm leaning towards heading for the Williams/Cranberry area. I found a few maps with good detail online and would like to head down there sometime soon.

Next weekend I may be flyrodding smallies on the New with my roommate and our buddy, though.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

wabi said:


> Looks like a lot of fun even if they weren't huge.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out how to make a miniature replica of my hand to use in pictures for days when the big ones are scarce.


If you have a child or niece/nephew, you could make a mold of their hand, then make a fake kids hand and use that. 

It doesn't help me that I have them in a net big enough to hold a 25" streelhead...you really don't have to have a net, but I like to use one as a "safety net" when snapping a pic. Those little squirmers like to flop out of your hands and I'd rather they not fall in the rocks! Plus a buddy of mine said that if you carry a net, other fishermen can at least see that you are optimistic...


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I strongly recommend using nets! Although they are really tough lil fish and I dont know howmany times I got impaled by hooks from trying to get them out. I smash all my barbs down or usebarbless on my flies for trouts now, you dont really lose them as much either as long as you keep a bend in the rod up not sideways.
FA69,you can come back down with me after this week if you can get away from your girlfriend!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Forgot to mention, hot flies for the trip were:

-#16 tan stimulator
-#14 parachute Adams
-#14 copper john (red)


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Parachute adams for sure! I went to Elk springs fly shop and he didn't even have any!!

lol. "I just never have any use for that fly" - shop owner. 

Okay then, don't use it. I'll just bring more with me next time


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton, that is my answer also ,"Never had any use for them" Not good for me but an Ausable wulff or white wulff or better yet the Usual fly will beat that Adams down easily.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

hehehe, could be, or not...  I don't wanna give any specifics but you'd be pretty hard pressed to beat my day of shooting adams into little pockets in the ripples.

That said, I'll try the other flies you mentioned as well 

Also, my dad was able to get the slam in one day on one river on the adams. Brown, brookie, and rainbow, all on one fly. 

Within 10 minutes.  But yeah, no use at all.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Flyfish Dog said:


> FA69,you can come back down with me after this week if you can get away from your girlfriend!


which one? a,b or c? haha  dude I am gonna have to get out there. me and kruggy gonna have to come up so u can get us into brookies and browns and those rainbows.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> which one? a,b or c? haha  dude I am gonna have to get out there. me and kruggy gonna have to come up so u can get us into brookies and browns and those rainbows.


That I will be glad to! Get you broke in them fishy's down here and you will drop all 3 just to pursue them trouts and be called trout bum for real!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> hehehe, could be, or not...  I don't wanna give any specifics but you'd be pretty hard pressed to beat my day of shooting adams into little pockets in the ripples.
> 
> That said, I'll try the other flies you mentioned as well
> 
> ...


I do the slam all the time, but the real Slam is all 5 which I only did once.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> I do the slam all the time, but the real Slam is all 5 which I only did once.


Rainbow, brookie, brown, "nanner," and tiger? 

I've still never caught a tiger trout down there, but I have a few nanners to my credit. For those who don't know, golden trout are often referred to as nanner trout...golden, banana, nanner.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Clayton, that is my answer also ,"Never had any use for them" Not good for me but an Ausable wulff or white wulff or better yet the Usual fly will beat that Adams down easily.


I ordered what I need to tie Usuals, I've never seen them for sale anywhere and they look simple to tie...even I can handle it (I think).


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Rainbow, brookie, brown, "nanner," and tiger?
> 
> I've still never caught a tiger trout down there, but I have a few nanners to my credit. For those who don't know, golden trout are often referred to as nanner trout...golden, banana, nanner.


Yea, but but I call them goldfish and dang they are ugly!


----------

